# Prayers Please



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2015)

Would you please join me in sending Prayers to the Son of Gary S, and all of the family.

Gary's Son is in the Emergency Room in Houston, after suffering a Heart Attack.

Thank You All,

Prayers sent from Macungie, PA.

Bear


----------



## smokin218r (May 26, 2015)

I pray for health and recovery from Mn for Gary's Son and all of Gary's family.

Thanks for the post Bear!


----------



## aquaduck (May 26, 2015)

Absolutely! Hope it turns out ok.

Dennis


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 26, 2015)

Wishing Gary's son quick and full recovery.


----------



## cmayna (May 26, 2015)

Very sorry to hear of this.  As above, I also hope for only a speedy recovery.

Craig


----------



## tropics (May 26, 2015)

Gary I hope he heals quickly,prayers from my family to your son. John thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2015)

Great News !!!

Got this from Gary:

Thanks!  False alarm which is a good thing Thank GOD.   

They thought he was having a Heart attack, because shortness of breath and pains in his arm and back.  His back is out and muscle strain, that was causing his symptoms.

Please let everyone know and thanks a big thanks,  It might have been all the Prayers.

========================================================================================================

Thanks Everyone!!

Bear


----------



## joe black (May 26, 2015)

I just now saw this, but I know all of the prayers certainly made a difference.  Our God is good.  Even though this was a false alarm, I still wish all the best to Gary and his family.  No matter what the trouble with his back, arm, or whatever, good healing prayers and also prayers for strength.   Joe


----------



## tropics (May 26, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Great News !!!
> 
> Got this from Gary:
> 
> ...


Bear Thanks that is good news


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 26, 2015)

Good news for Gary & his fam after what was originally thought to be happening !  I just seen this, hoping all is well Gary !


----------



## pc farmer (May 26, 2015)

I missed this somehow.


Hope everything is OK.


----------



## krboyd (May 26, 2015)

Hope he gets to feeling better will be praying for your family.


----------



## gary s (May 27, 2015)

Thank you, everyone, Prayers do work, not a doubt in my mind.

Here is what happened, He woke up yesterday morning and wasn't feeling well after he had been up for a while he was having shortness of breath and he said it hurt every time he took a breath and was having sharp pains in his arm and back (shoulder area) He is pretty hard headed, but his wife told him THEY were going to the emergency room. The first thing they said when he got there was he is having a Heart Attack, that's when our daughter-in -law called and told us and said she would call back as soon as they told her more. Well you can imagine how things went from there. Both my wife and I were a total wreck, Our other son ( #2 ) was getting ready to head that way as were we when he said you know parts of Houston is still flooded, and didn't know which hospital he was at. We were packing, and filling up our pill containers, when she called back with the good news No Heart Attack !!!  I think everyone said at the same time "Thank You Lord"  Apparently he has some pulled muscles in his back and arm that was causing the symptoms. He called us about 5:00 PM they were just releasing him. He said they ran test and re ran test and kept him all day. He is home resting now. Both my wife, myself, son and other Daughter in law were  wiped out from all the worrying. 

Again Thank's

Gary


----------



## noboundaries (May 27, 2015)

Great news Gary.  Scary situation though.  Still sending prayers to all the wonderful people here, your family, and the folks in need in Texas and OK.


----------



## gary s (May 27, 2015)

Thank you so much

Gary


----------



## gary s (May 27, 2015)

Thank you Bear for getting the word so quickly

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 27, 2015)

Still thinkin of you all Gary !  

Justin


----------



## smokin phil (May 27, 2015)

Prayers and good wishes headed your way!


----------



## bdskelly (May 27, 2015)

gary s said:


> Thank you, everyone, Prayers do work, not a doubt in my mind.
> 
> There is what happened, He woke up yesterday morning and wasn't feeling well after he had been up for a while he was having shortness of breath and he said it hurt every time he took a breath and was having sharp pains in his arm and back (shoulder area) He is pretty hard headed, but his wife told him THEY were going to the emergency room. The first thing they said when he got there was he is having a Heart Attack, that's when our daughter-in -law called and told us and said she would call back as soon as they told her more. Well you can imagine how things went from there. Both my wife and I were a total wreck, Our other son ( #2 ) was getting ready to head that way as were we when he said you know parts of Houston is still flooded, and didn't know which hospital he was at. We were packing, and filling up our pill containers, when she called back with the good news No Heart Attack !!!  I think everyone said at the same time "Thank You Lord"  Apparently he has some pulled muscles in his back and arm that was causing the symptoms. He called us about 5:00 PM they were just releasing him. He said they ran test and re ran test and kept him all day. He is home resting now. Both my wife, myself, son and other Daughter in law were  wiped out from all the worrying.
> 
> ...


Dang brother...


----------



## gary s (May 27, 2015)

Thanks again, I syre don't need those kind of scares ,  He is 40  runs Tower Cranes in Houston

Gary


----------



## tropics (May 27, 2015)

gary s said:


> Thanks again, I syre don't need those kind of scares ,  He is 40  runs Tower Cranes in Houston
> 
> Gary


Gary glad it was only a scare.He will be back up swinging that boom in a day or two. Relax have a beer and fire up some smoke.


----------



## foamheart (May 27, 2015)

Sorry I just found this, but super glad he's ok.


----------



## grillfather (May 27, 2015)

In our thoughts and prayers! Wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## chef willie (May 27, 2015)

right on...good news.....nice relief.....Willie


----------



## pilch (May 27, 2015)

Great news Gary.

I've been down the heart attack road twice and it ain't no fun and like you found out there are a million symptoms similar to an attack.

"it's good news week"

Cheers from Down Under.


----------



## gary s (May 27, 2015)

Thanks  Pilch

Gary


----------



## inkslinger (May 29, 2015)




----------



## inkslinger (May 29, 2015)

Absolutely.Hope he gets well soon.


----------



## foamheart (May 29, 2015)

inkslinger said:


>


A man of few words!


----------



## tjohnson (May 30, 2015)

Prayers from our family to yours!


----------



## gary s (May 30, 2015)

Thanks again everyone    Update  Son is back to work and feeling pretty good, he said his back is still a little sore,  everything is good

Gary


----------



## joe black (May 30, 2015)

That's great, Gary.  God is good, all the time.

Joeg


----------

